

Facebook Messenger Web Client - amitmittal1993
https://www.messenger.com/t/

======
markwaldron
I wonder how much they paid for that domain name. Check out the WhoIs.

Domain Name: MESSENGER.COM

Registrar: HOGAN LOVELLS INTERNATIONAL LLP

Sponsoring Registrar IANA ID: 1526

Whois Server: whois.anchovy.com

Referral URL: [http://www.anchovy.com](http://www.anchovy.com)

Name Server: A.NS.FACEBOOK.COM

Name Server: B.NS.FACEBOOK.COM

Updated Date: 12-nov-2014

Creation Date: 04-nov-1998

Expiration Date: 03-nov-2015

~~~
vezycash
I remember Microsoft giving Facebook it's twitter account named MESSENGER.
Going by how companies acquire/trademark names. I'd say the domain name is
also a gift from Microsoft.

------
Guillaume86
A chrome extension with a button with notifications count + that page inside a
popup when clicking the button would be nice. It would probably reduce a lot
of my facebook.com usage.

------
vortico
Upon logging in, it serves a text file containing "Please try again later"

~~~
vezycash
Try logging in to Facebook first in the same browser. Then visit messenger.com

You'll see a link on the page asking you if you want to login as your Facebook
account name. Click on it and you should get logged in.

